# Locust mating but not laying eggs



## Kale972 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi

I set up locust breeding box in garage. Have about 30 adult locust in there. Lot of mating going on for more than week but no holes in sand pots. I used block paving sand, cleaned and sterilized. Temperature is about 30-33 C. Have 60W spotlight and 28W undertank heater. What am I doing wrong? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

should locusts be kept at 20C - 26C? and is the gestation period a week?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Is your sand moist? Place it beneath a spotbulb and keep the sand as moist as possible. Thats how I did it, It took me 4 weeks or so after first seeing mating until I saw eggs laid.


----------



## Kale972 (Aug 23, 2011)

I spray sand daily. They are mating all over the place. I am probably just impatient.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

i think itll be best to just give it an extra week or 2 then :2thumb:


----------



## Kale972 (Aug 23, 2011)

Last night one female laid eggs. Just checked now and it looks like another one is busy laying.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Kale972 said:


> Last night one female laid eggs. Just checked now and it looks like another one is busy laying.


They will go mad laying no. A lot of holes will be duds, the hardest part is getting the locust hoppers to moult through to adulthood. I couldnt get them further than 2 moults, think my heat wasnt good enough.


----------



## Kale972 (Aug 23, 2011)

First batch hatched last night. About 40. Sand pots are still in incubator with few more egg pods to hatch.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Try some barry white add some mood lighting, bottle of chilled poweraid, drag up a chair with some popcorn, and just watch the action :lol2:.


Really though am glad you got it sorted :2thumb:


----------

